# OH MAN IT'S HOT!!



## nbp (Jul 19, 2010)

Owing to the success of my OH MAN IT'S COLD!! thread which we've been adding to for two winters now, I'd like to start an OH MAN IT'S HOT!! thread. :sweat::sweat:

We've been having a pretty hot summer so far. (For this part of the country, at least.) Lots of mid to high eighties and some weather in the nineties. Today it's about 84, which is plenty hot for me. I prefer mid 70s. I don't care to do much outside when it gets warmer than this. 

How hot is it where you live?


----------



## skyfire (Jul 19, 2010)

in southern cali, its in the 80s. over the weekend it was in the 90s. and was finally starting to feel like summer. im probably 1 of the few that likes hot weather:devil: over 80, but not 100. the temp varies here though. the coast is always about 10-15 degrees cooler, because of the ocean breeze. i live about 25miles inland and its gets scorching.


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's supposedly going to hit 101 here in Oklahoma City today. I'm thinking more like 99 though, not to much of a difference. And, i'm going to be trying to fix the fuel pump on my truck later this evening. Yikes! I prefer the 70's and 80's as well.


----------



## Greta (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Batou00159 (Jul 19, 2010)

24*C with 44%humidity and its still a little on the worm side


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2010)

108, Greta????

Blech!!!


----------



## Greta (Jul 19, 2010)

nbp said:


> 108, Greta????
> 
> Blech!!!


Well... actually it's 109 now. Looking toward 115 predicted high for today.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the High Desert


----------



## choppers (Jul 19, 2010)

I live is socal...about 2 miles from the ocean...not too hot here....about 79 with a breeze...


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 19, 2010)

choppers said:


> not too hot here....about 79 with a breeze...



Wow, must be nice. We have had thunderstorms every evening to add unbearable humidity on top of mid 90 degree temps. :sick2:


----------



## Canuke (Jul 19, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Welcome to the High Desert



That was the temp on the Las Vegas Strip yesterday.

I traded those degrees for deerflies while camping in Utah this weekend. Everytime I heard a *swat*, it was followed by a comment to the effect that "at least we aren't in Vegas, where it's definitely a-hundred-and-stupid degrees right now".


----------



## Flint&Steel (Jul 19, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Wow, must be nice. We have had thunderstorms every evening to add unbearable humidity on top of mid 90 degree temps. :sick2:


 
Same here in Central Kentucky. The humidity is the kicker. Can't wait til fall/winter so I can go camping.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 19, 2010)

Flint&Steel said:


> Can't wait til fall/winter so I can go camping.



I second that motion!


----------



## geepondy (Jul 19, 2010)

I know places like the southwest desert are in the 100s every single summer but here in the northeast, this has been the most consistent hot summer I can remember. Near or above 90 every day this month whereas it usually just comes and goes in spurts. I will take this over the snow and cold any day.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 19, 2010)

geepondy said:


> I know places like the southwest desert are in the 100s every single summer but here in the northeast, this has been the most consistent hot summer I can remember. Near or above 90 every day this month whereas it usually just comes and goes in spurts. I will take this over the snow and cold any day.


I'll take just the opposite. Going out before the sun sets has been pretty much impossible for the last 3 weeks. The air smells awful with car exhaust and sweat comes off in buckets, even standing still. I can't stand anything much over about 60° - 65° F. It's not even comfortable at night with the kind of humidity we've been having. I hope we have a milder than normal August/September. I don't much care for the single digits or teens plus wind we had last winter either, but given a choice of that or this, I'll take the cold.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 19, 2010)

It was 84 here today and I collected 15 gallons of rainwater off of 2 short rain squalls, totaling about a tenth of an inch of rain, tops.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mid-80s today in San Jose.
I was in Sacramento this weekend for the state fair and it was ~105 in the middle of the day:sick2:. I saw 4-5 people carted away for heat stroke.

Best advice I can give is to stay hydrated, shaded and wear light/breatheable clothing.

I have 2 camelbak bladders in constant rotation in/out of the freezer. A 1.5-2 Liter camelbak thats frozen will remain cold for several hours through a hot afternoon and into the early evening.

Under-Armor and Nike have some very light and breathable athletic clothing that pass air through and evaporate perspiration much more efficiently than cotton. Cotton T-shirts are the worst, they get wet from perspiration and entrap heat and block ambient air from reaching the skin to keep it cool.


----------



## Greta (Jul 20, 2010)

I was up last night at about 11:30 PM. I looked at the temp on the computer and it said 108. I was going to take a pic cuz the one I posted yesterday morning said that it was 108 at 11:49 AM... same temp 12 hours later... :shakehead


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hottest I have ever been was 114 in Vegas... So stinkin' hot you couldn't even breathe the air without choking on it:sick2:!! We were at the Venitian, and saw the white doves fly free from the towers at 12:00. Checked our watches and at 11:59:30 we walked outside looked up in the air. 12:00:30... went back inside drenched in sweat and gasping for cool air.:sick2:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jul 20, 2010)

Been really mild here, only a few days above 90, most below 85. I could almost learn to like summers like this and I do appreciate the longer daylight. While my temperature preferences closely mirror JTR's, I can tolerate this and am thankful for it. Last year there were almost three weeks above 100 every day, and it was downright miserable. When it's like that I bail to my house on the coast, it's always 20 degrees more mild there than it is here in the Willamette Valley. I'm sure warmer weather is still to come.


----------



## blasterman (Jul 20, 2010)

For the record, I believe S America is suffering one of it's coldest winters on record.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 21, 2010)

102F in Denver over the weekend.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea, by far hottest summer I can remember in MA, it’s been over 90 every single day for like weeks, it was 104 a week ago. The worst part is the humidity is insane! I’ve got the best thermometer shot though, I swear it’s not photo shopped! I love the heat index!! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

“Man it’s hot outside, yea but the humidity makes it feel worse. Feels like it’s 483 degrees out here” LOL!


----------



## nbp (Jul 21, 2010)

131 degrees and snow forecasted


----------



## geepondy (Jul 21, 2010)

I always keep my eye on the Denver weather because it's so funky. You quote 102 yet it snows in May and October.



funkymonkey1111 said:


> 102F in Denver over the weekend.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 21, 2010)

nbp said:


> 131 degrees and snow forecasted



Well it was January!


----------



## zenlunatic (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mkCqYthxVE


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad I got fired from my crappy job. I don't have to work outside in this heat.


----------



## nbp (Aug 13, 2010)

It was about 95 today with 70-some % humidity. Disgusting. :shakehead


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 13, 2010)

Greta said:


> Well... actually it's 109 now. Looking toward 115 predicted high for today.


 
115...brrrrr! It got to 145.6 here last week...yesterday was about 138 easy. I'll have to snap a pic of the thermometer. Of course I don't "Live" where I'm at now (thank God), but 6 months is long enough to qualify. We're at 101 now according to my (google side bar) and it's only ten! Of course, where I'm actually at, it's usually about 10-15 degress hotter.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 13, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> It got to 145.6 here last week...yesterday was about 138 easy.



Official temps are measured in the shade.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Official temps are measured in the shade.


 
That's like measuring output at the emitter, instead of OTF. 

But yeah, so hot; even my poor smilie is sweating. :sweat:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 14, 2010)

82 degrees F at 12:00 AM(midnight) last night/this morning.(Aug.14,2010) Portland,OR resident checking in.

I just checked Accuweather.com, and it's 63 degrees F at 5 AM. Looks like 95 degrees F today,97 degrees F tomorrow,and (oh god) 98 degrees F on Monday.

As if that weren't enough,there's a Heat Advisory in effect until Monday,Aug.16 ending at 9 PM.Joy oh joy.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2010)

Phoenix is 110F today and 112F tomorrow but the humidity has dropped down to 20-30%. In late July we had some 108's with 65% humidity which is very high here. 

The temperature inside of parked cars here is what really blows me away and also what I seem to notice the most. This is from the shaded side of the center console. The dash was 240F!?!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 14, 2010)

I spoke too soon earlier in the thread. It's 11am and 90 degrees. Got to 97 yesterday, supposed to get to 100+ today and for the next three days. The heat just kills me, I'd be perfectly happy if the temperature never got above 60 degrees or so. I'll be hiding inside in the AC, unless my wife can get tomorrow off, in which case we'll be leaving for our house on the coast ASAP.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That's like measuring output at the emitter, instead of OTF.
> 
> But yeah, so hot; even my poor smilie is sweating. :sweat:


 
We moved our pull bar into one of our bays so we could use (it has aluminum bars), but that didn't really help, as the aluminum is still too hot to hold in the middle of the day...and that's inside!


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 15, 2010)

Patriot said:


> The dash was 240F!?!



Yup, that's about right. All the evidence points to the sun-exposed areas of a car hovering between 180-200 degrees on a 90 degree day, so 240 degrees on a Phoenix summer day should be correct. And that's why you store your flashlight in the trunk..


----------



## sfca (Aug 15, 2010)

_Hot _in Vancouver today.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 15, 2010)

This is what God invented air conditioning for. Thanks, God.


----------



## nbp (Aug 20, 2010)

Another scorcher. 88 degrees with 58% humidity, the "feels like" temp is 94. Ick. :sweat:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 21, 2010)

Hot days are bad enough... but hot nights are worse.I remember being in Florida(Sarasota) and it'd be 85 degrees at 11:00 PM with 65% humidity.Couldn't hardly sleep.Absolutely miserable.(this was 10+ years ago,so I may be remembering some details wrong..)


----------



## Tuikku (Aug 21, 2010)

nbp said:


> Another scorcher. 88 degrees with 58% humidity, the "feels like" temp is 94. Ick. :sweat:



Humidity and no wind... Not for me :shakehead


----------



## morelightnow (Aug 31, 2010)

We had record high temps here in kansas this summer also. I heard the meteorologist mention 15 days of 100+ degrees which sets the record. A normal summer only has a couple of days like that but not this one.


----------



## m3flies (Aug 31, 2010)

Enjoyed a short respite from the heat from :devil:. But the mid 90's are back up here in MA. Apparently, :devil: isn't ready to release his fiery grip on the region, along with too many other parts of the Country. Personally, I really look forward to waking up and having to throw on a sweatshirt, or preferably, a vest. More pockets=more lights to carry.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 31, 2010)

m3flies said:


> I really look forward to waking up and having to throw on a sweatshirt, or preferably, a vest. More pockets=more lights to carry.



S'what cargo shorts are for..


----------



## m3flies (Aug 31, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> S'what cargo shorts are for..


Cargo shorts are already full. Need more pockets.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 31, 2010)

It was *so hot today* . . . .


I saw a Dog chasing a Cat, and they were both WALKING !



_


----------



## kingofwylietx (Aug 31, 2010)

It's so hot in Texas that the cows are producing spoiled milk. 

Heck, tonight I took a couple of steaks out back to toss on the grill. They got medium-well before I could get across the patio and were completely burned by the time I turned around and ran inside.


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully this heat wave will be summer's last gasp here in the North East. Once we get past Thursday it looks like 70s or low 80s for at least the next ten days. Let's hope it stays that way for the rest of September. I'm tired of sweating when doing the least bit of physical activity outside. I actually look forward to going for a ride where my hands are cold.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 1, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> This is what God invented air conditioning for. Thanks, God.



+2


----------



## m3flies (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahhh....forget it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 2, 2010)

Was hot today..... 96 then wham!! a front moved through and it is now 66 outside.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Sep 4, 2010)

86 today, should be back to reasonable temps(60's and low 70's) through the weekend. Hopefully this is the last heatwave of the summer. Bring on the snow, I can dress to handle that.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 4, 2010)

> *LuxLuthor*
> 
> 
> _This is what God invented air conditioning for. Thanks, God._





LuxLuthor said:


> +2




+3



The humidity is down some but it's been hovering in the 108-110F range lately. Did an early evening mountain hike yesterday and drank 3 liters of water in one hour and had to turn back early. I hike, bike or run 2-3 times per week but 100+F workouts take their toll sometimes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 4, 2010)

Patriot said:


> +3
> 
> 
> 
> The humidity is down some but it's been hovering in the 108-110F range lately. Did an early evening mountain hike yesterday and drank 3 liters of water in one hour and had to turn back early. I hike, bike or run 2-3 times per week but 100+F workouts take their toll sometimes.



we have had a kid die in school here on the track team when he was out running in 103 degree weather, but the humidity here was nuts making it feel about 111 or so heat index.


----------



## nbp (Apr 10, 2011)

Near record heat here today. 83 degrees in Milwaukee in the second week of April is quite unusual. As a penalty we will be getting severe storms tonight. D'oh! Got plenty of lights ready though. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Jul 18, 2011)

Upper 80s and 90s all week with high humidity - I hate this weather. :sick2:


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 18, 2011)

nbp said:


> Upper 80s and 90s all week with high humidity - I hate this weather. :sick2:


Same kind of weather here in NYC this week also. And I hate it with a purple passion.


----------



## daimleramg (Jul 18, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> This is what God invented air conditioning for. Thanks, God.


 

If god invented air conditioning then he/she must own some patents that are required to build an airconditioner.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 18, 2011)

92° and 51% humidity today, just got back from a twelve mile bike ride! :-D


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 18, 2011)

been in the triple digits here for about two weeks now with still no end in sight.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 20, 2011)

Got word from my friends in Minnesota, that they are suffering with record breaking temps and humidity - sounds nasty. 

Meanwhile, here in England it is chucking it down with rain (please, no stereotype comments about our weather), I hope it gets better here - going camping on Friday. Time to choose some lights (and waterproofs).


----------



## nbp (Jul 20, 2011)

It's like 94 here now, with 100+ heat index numbers. It's really awful.


----------



## sassaquin (Jul 20, 2011)

geepondy said:


> I know places like the southwest desert are in the 100s every single summer but here in the northeast, this has been the most consistent hot summer I can remember. Near or above 90 every day this month whereas it usually just comes and goes in spurts. I will take this over the snow and cold any day.



+1


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 20, 2011)

It's so hot . . . I saw Satan giving away free snowcones. 

They were all dark cherry red in color. But no one was complaining.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 20, 2011)

I've spent the majority of my life in Texas and a good while in Taiwan - and all I can say is - you people who have snow and cold weather have no idea how lucky you are! You can always add clothes. When it's so hot that you can strip naked and pelt yourself with ice water in front of a brand new and perfectly functioning A/C unit vent and STILL feel hot, you'll soon be singing a different tune. If anyone that lives up north wants to trade houses with me, I'm willing to relocate! I have a feeling it's only going to get worse! I have Texas pride and all, but I need to get my family out of here. This is getting ridiculous!

Shao


----------



## Greta (Jul 20, 2011)

My pool is 92 degrees... and no, I do not have a heater for it. Our lows are in the 90's. I'm so sick of 120+ every day. I'm so sick of sweating. I'm hitting the road tomorrow just my new little puppy and me in my cute little Cube to Denver for a couple of days then east to New York. Anything is better than this freakin' desert... and I am looking forward to rain and humidity and *GREEN!*


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 20, 2011)

they are saying it could be the hottest summer since 1980 here


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 20, 2011)

Greta said:


> My pool is 92 degrees... and no, I do not have a heater for it. Our lows are in the 90's. I'm so sick of 120+ every day. I'm so sick of sweating. I'm hitting the road tomorrow just my new little puppy and me in my cute little Cube to Denver for a couple of days then east to New York. Anything is better than this freakin' desert... and I am looking forward to rain and humidity and *GREEN!*


 
Please Greta, send some green thisaway, because I look out the window and all I see is *BROWN*!!!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 20, 2011)

our city used over 200 million gallons of water yesterday... when they hit 206 million for 2 days there will be rationing.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Greta- where in NY? We've got a few flashaholics just north of NYC ...  It's been 90+ inside my shop here for a couple days straight, today, tomorrow, and Sat. are going to be worse. Can't even say it's a dry heat! Beats Saudi and Iraq, though. Back in 1990 I landed in the middle of the night straight from Ft. Lewis, Wa. and walked off the plane thinking that must be the heat from the engines... In the words of Ron White, " I was WRONG!"  Six hottest months of my life followed.


----------



## Greta (Jul 21, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Greta- where in NY? We've got a few flashaholics just north of NYC ...  It's been 90+ inside my shop here for a couple days straight, today, tomorrow, and Sat. are going to be worse. Can't even say it's a dry heat! Beats Saudi and Iraq, though. Back in 1990 I landed in the middle of the night straight from Ft. Lewis, Wa. and walked off the plane thinking that must be the heat from the engines... In the words of Ron White, " I was WRONG!"  Six hottest months of my life followed.


 
Upstate near Albany. My Mom just got AC put in her house last month and she has a pool that hangs around 78 degrees... I think I'm going to be ok...


----------



## mojospapi (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got back from 90s in Cabo and I'm visiting the inlaws in Dallas where it's 100+ only to go back to Bahston where it's going to be in the 90s. It's all about the humidity. I need another piña colada. Ugh


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not as hot today as yesterday... Mid 90's and 40% humidity, pool fluctuate between 85 and 90 degrees.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a pic of the thermostat I have in my office taken yesterday.

36'C = 96.8'F


----------



## blasterman (Jul 22, 2011)

> If anyone that lives up north wants to trade houses with me, I'm willing to relocate!


 
Only make this offer if you're married, dude. The trade-off otherwise isn't worth it if you know what I mean


----------



## carrot (Jul 22, 2011)

Here in NYC today is our forecast:


> Sunny...hazy...hot with highs around 102. West winds 5 to 10 mph. Heat index values up to 113.



Oh yeah, and it is extremely humid, like our summers tend to be here.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 22, 2011)

110°F a short time ago. The AC isn't keeping up, either. I guess 5000 BTU to cool a 100 square foot room is inadequate at these kinds of temperatures.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 22, 2011)

jtr1962 said:


> 110°F a short time ago. The AC isn't keeping up, either. I guess 5000 BTU to cool a 100 square foot room is inadequate at these kinds of temperatures.


 
Yep...I use my 5500btu upstairs in my bedroom along with central air


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 22, 2011)

jtr1962 said:


> 110°F a short time ago. The AC isn't keeping up, either. I guess 5000 BTU to cool a 100 square foot room is inadequate at these kinds of temperatures.


 probably high humidity is causing a lot of the problems with AC units as they have to pull the water out of the air to lower the temperature first.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2011)

jtr1962 said:


> 110°F a short time ago. The AC isn't keeping up, either. I guess 5000 BTU to cool a 100 square foot room is inadequate at these kinds of temperatures.


 
I was in my car, running an errand. My car's outside temp. reading was 109 degrees F.

Damn local news said only 100. The temp. feature on my car has never been that high in the over 2 years I've owned her. 109 !!!

Helluva thing when you're driving around, look down at the miles you've put on the car, then just off to the side you see the temp. reading! Hmm . . . I know my sports sedan is capable of 109mph. Oh crap, that's the temp. reading!! :sweat:

(Most appropriate use of a smiley ever!)

BTW, I'm glad I didn't listen to my dad when he told me just to get one A/C unit for my one-bedroom apartment. He can be a bit of a cheapskate at times. I realize that certain things in Life are worth paying for. Such as A/C units in both the Living room and bedroom. It's a nice 65 degrees F in my bedroom right now. And no shame in admitting I'm shirtless.


----------



## carrot (Jul 22, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> It's a nice 65 degrees F in my bedroom right now. And no shame in admitting I'm shirtless.


 
Well I'm shirtless and pant less and I have the AC and fans running! It's friggin' hot today! AC is running at max and it's still not cold enough


----------



## LukeA (Jul 22, 2011)

It's been 95 here for a few days. It's in the low-mid 80s right now because a massive thunderstorm is a-brewin'.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 22, 2011)

carrot said:


> Well I'm shirtless and pant less and I have the AC and fans running! It's friggin' hot today! AC is running at max and it's still not cold enough


 
You should get another a/c unit; get a couple and compare them, start a forum, become the first coolaholic..

(just kidding, Michael Bluejay was the first coolaholic)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2011)

carrot said:


> Well I'm shirtless and pant less and I have the AC and fans running! It's friggin' hot today! AC is running at max and it's still not cold enough


 
Damn! Have you got central air? There are definite advantages to having window units. Got a large one in the living room. But the one in the bedroom where I spend much of my time is a notch above a basic unit. It's G.E.'s lowest priced unit with a remote control. (A very basic remote.) The A/C makes quite a bit of racket. And I like it that way. Not paying a ton of extra money for a whisper-quiet model. The racket mine makes cancels out the noise my upstairs neighbor makes. He's usually a good guy. But his friends are obnoxious jerks, and every now & then he gets drunk and acts like his friends do. 

I paid $200 for my bedroom unit a few years ago. There have been times in the past where I'll shut my bedroom door and just relax there. If you have a window unit, that's a great option.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 22, 2011)

carrot said:


> Well I'm shirtless and pant less and I have the AC and fans running! It's friggin' hot today! AC is running at max and it's still not cold enough


 
I was naked earlier, but had to go to work


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 22, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> I was naked earlier, but had to go to work


 
TMI.

Unless you're female, then pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Borad (Jul 22, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> You should get another a/c unit; get a couple and compare them, start a forum, become the first coolaholic..
> 
> (just kidding, Michael Bluejay was the first coolaholic)



I have a thing or two to say about fans so if anyone starts a coolaholic forum, I'm there. And if anyone makes a 9-12 inch high velocity fan that you could aim downwards a decent amount and that you're "allowed" by the instructions to open and clean, SOLD! And if the controls are on the bottom, I'll take two. And if it's steel rather than plastic, I'll marry you.


----------



## Morelite (Jul 22, 2011)

8pm here in State College PA


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 23, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> TMI.
> 
> Unless you're female, then pics or it didn't happen.


 
Caleb can be a girl's name too, but wouldn't showing naked pictures against the rules?


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> Caleb can be a girl's name too, but wouldn't showing naked pictures against the rules?


 

Umm, yes. StarHalo is our resident image repository and Photoshop wizard here. He has like a 6 TB drive full of pics of every object known to man, at the ready. He also really likes girls... :naughty: At any rate, he was joking, you can't put up stuff like that here even if you wanted to. 

It's midnight here and still 78 and sticky out. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Flint&Steel (Jul 23, 2011)

While it is mid-late July, and I expect it to be hot and humid, this is getting beyond ridiculous. Usually in heat like this, there is the usual ensuing drought. Unfortunately, we've had sufficient rainfall in Central Kentucky this summer so that my grass needs mowing every six days, which means I get to go sweat like a mad man.

I'll take 30 degrees over 90 anytime. Plus, that's better camping weather!

Makes me wonder how folks survived in heat like this, pre-AC?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 23, 2011)

almost 1am and in the high 80s here still, luckily we have a 3 ton AC central air unit.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> Umm, yes. StarHalo is our resident image repository and Photoshop wizard here. He has like a 6 TB drive full of pics of every object known to man, at the ready. He also really likes girls... :naughty: At any rate, he was joking, you can't put up stuff like that here even if you wanted to.
> 
> It's midnight here and still 78 and sticky out. Grrrrrrrrr.



Aw man! I was just about to upload some naked pictures....oh well


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> Umm, yes. StarHalo is our resident image repository


 
About that: when I was responding to the thread, I was trawling around air conditioning sites just for shiggles when I came across the image below; if we were coolaholics, we would know what this means:


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2011)

:shrug: Ya got me? 

I have no idea what she's doing there.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 23, 2011)

It means her AC is broken


----------



## carrot (Jul 23, 2011)

Morelite said:


> 8pm here in State College PA


 
Was it really necessary to be driving 66MPH while taking this picture?


----------



## Morelite (Jul 23, 2011)

For your information the driver didn't take the pic.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2011)

carrot said:


> Was it really necessary to be driving 66MPH while taking this picture?


 
His engine is asleep at 1400 rpm at freeway speeds, so his fuel savings makes up for any danger incurred by driver photography.

Also, I took this picture a few days ago while driving somewhere well over 66mph in Utah; it's technically on topic since it's a summer pop-up storm created by intense desert heat:


----------



## Morelite (Jul 23, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> His engine is asleep at 1400 rpm at freeway speeds, so his fuel savings makes up for any danger incurred by driver photography.
> 
> Also, I took this picture a few days ago while driving somewhere well over 66mph in Utah; it's technically on topic since it's a summer pop-up storm created by intense desert heat:



Cool lightning shot, I always liked lightning photography but could never seem to master it myself.


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> It means her AC is broken




And a katana is definitely the best way to fix it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 23, 2011)

nbp said:


> And a katana is definitely the best way to fix it.


 
won't have to worry about it ever breaking again


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 23, 2011)

My wife went into a sort of pre-term contractions... Nurse suggested it may be because of heat


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 23, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> . . . I was trawling around air conditioning sites just for shiggles when I came across the image below; if we were coolaholics, we would know what this means:


 
That all women are crazy?

Old news for the average guy. 

Hope Greta doesn't see this post. 

:banned:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 23, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That all women are crazy?
> 
> Old news for the average guy.
> 
> ...


 
She would probably beat it with a flashlight instead of using a sword on it


----------



## Greta (Jul 24, 2011)

So I drove 900 miles to get away from the heat in AZ only to arrive in Denver yesterday to 100 degrees. Today was a little cooler... 96 degrees. Leaving here tomorrow to head up through Nebraska and Iowa... I really do hope it's a little bit cooler but somehow I doubt that is going to be the case. On the upside... my sinuses and hair are loving the humidity!


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 24, 2011)

Come visit here in Aloha State where we have a good weather all year round. :wave:.


----------



## nbp (Jun 19, 2012)

Heat wave here, above normal temps. Breaking 90 a couple days this week; that's pretty hot for June! :sweat:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 19, 2012)

relatively tame summer here so far.... haven't broken 100 yet, only a few weeks of 90+ temps. 

Last year I was thinking of buying a used server AC unit and just putting the tent in the bedroom around the bed and piping cold air in.


----------



## chaoss (Jun 19, 2012)

It's pretty warm here (Phoenix) and the overnight lows are rising, so i took the wife unit to Coronado, CA. for a little break and we were wearing sweatshirts the entire time.
Nothing like sitting outside at Mc P's Irish pub on a cool evening enjoying a black & tan or two. NOM's!


----------



## Greta (Jun 19, 2012)

The temperature here in Lake Havasu City, AZ yesterday on 6/18/12:


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2012)

122! Is that for real?!


----------



## Greta (Jun 20, 2012)

nbp said:


> 122! Is that for real?!



Pretty much! Taking into consideration that the thermometer is picking up some radiant heat from the stucco pillar it is mounted on but maybe only a few degrees. I heard on the news that our official high was 118. Doesn't really matter though... the temperature in the shade surrounding that pillar on my back patio was 122 degrees. Yesterday (the 19th) only topped out at 120 on my patio. It is foul... really, really foul. :sweat:


----------



## AZPops (Jun 20, 2012)

I hate summers in the Sonoran Desert!


----------



## AZPops (Jun 20, 2012)

nbp said:


> 122! Is that for real?!




When you see Lizard’s carrying canteens and sporting Ray Bans, you know it’s hot!


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 20, 2012)

71F 63% ..and a gentle wafting of sea breeze..
:wave:


----------



## AZPops (Jun 21, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> 71F 63% ..and a gentle wafting of sea breeze..
> :wave:




Yeah Ted, wish we were back in Santa Paula!








Probably recognize this place!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 21, 2012)

Greta said:


> Pretty much! Taking into consideration that the thermometer is picking up some radiant heat from the stucco pillar it is mounted on but maybe only a few degrees. I heard on the news that our official high was 118. Doesn't really matter though... the temperature in the shade surrounding that pillar on my back patio was 122 degrees. Yesterday (the 19th) only topped out at 120 on my patio. It is foul... really, really foul. :sweat:



Almanac shows 113F at the Airport in Needles a couple of miles away from the lake but they must record the official temperature in a different place. I'm not sure where we stand for the month but it's one of the hotter Junes that I can remember in Phoenix. My own thermometer always indicate higher than the temp at Sky Harbor and I guess that's because like you, my gauge since on the heat soaked patio. It's may be dry but it ain't pleasant, is it Greta!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Greta said:


> Pretty much! Taking into consideration that the thermometer is picking up some radiant heat from the stucco pillar it is mounted on but maybe only a few degrees. I heard on the news that our official high was 118. Doesn't really matter though... the temperature in the shade surrounding that pillar on my back patio was 122 degrees. Yesterday (the 19th) only topped out at 120 on my patio. It is foul... really, really foul. :sweat:



it is more than foul, it means 100% certain death outdoors if you cannot access water and salt
(electrolytes) to replace that lost by breathing and sweat after a few hours or a day.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 21, 2012)

AZpops is that Leo Carrillo, or Mugu? ?


----------



## AZPops (Jun 21, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> AZpops is that Leo Carrillo, or Mugu? ?




I was in a freinds Cessna (we took off from Santa Paula) so I'm not sure what the name of the place is, but it's just north of Ventura where 126 turns into the 101 and 33 (Ojai Frwy).

It was soooooo nice having that year break living in Santa Paula! We baby sat the construction of the New Santa Paula Water Recycling Facility built on Corporation Street and Todd Lane on the south side of the 126.

If the City Counsel didn't Veto the project S.E. of Sacramento (actually at the base of the Sierra's), we'd be there NOW! ... :mecry:


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 26, 2012)

> Pretty much! Taking into consideration that the thermometer is picking up some radiant heat from the stucco pillar it is mounted on but maybe only a few degrees. I heard on the news that our official high was 118. Doesn't really matter though... the temperature in the shade surrounding that pillar on my back patio was 122 degrees. Yesterday (the 19th) only topped out at 120 on my patio. It is foul... really, really foul. :sweat:





> I hate summers in the Sonoran Desert!



Yeah, but it's a _dry heat_. Seriously though, 115-120 in the Sonoran Desert feels abut like 95-100 at 80-100% humidity on the gulf coast (Where I'm from). "About like", meaning miserable and oppressive! It's supposed to be a balmy 106 here in Nebraska tomorrow.


----------



## nbp (Jun 27, 2012)

Gonna be mid 90s here for next two days. Blech. :sick2:


----------



## Imon (Jun 27, 2012)

nbp said:


> Gonna be mid 90s here for next two days. Blech. :sick2:



Hey, I'll take that over the weather we have here in Dallas/Ft Worth. We've already hit 100+ for about a week now. I don't think it's going to be as bad as it was last year when we had 100+ weather for about 3 months straight (including what I believe was a 111°F day) but the weather still kills me here. What I hate is that we have basically have two season here in N. Texas - Winter (3 months) and Summer (8 months) with 2 weeks of Spring and Autumn.


----------



## nbp (Jun 27, 2012)

"HEAT ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TO 8 PM CDT THURSDAY

HIGH TEMPERATURES RANGING FROM 94 TO 100 DEGREES COMBINED WITH HIGH HUMIDITY WILL PRODUCE HEAT INDICES OF 100 TO 105 DEGREES THURSDAY AFTERNOON. 
IMPACT"


Ick! :sweat:


----------



## orbital (Jun 28, 2012)

nbp said:


> "HEAT ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TO 8 PM CDT THURSDAY
> 
> HIGH TEMPERATURES RANGING FROM 94 TO 100 DEGREES COMBINED WITH HIGH HUMIDITY WILL PRODUCE HEAT INDICES OF 100 TO 105 DEGREES THURSDAY AFTERNOON.
> IMPACT"
> ...



+

I miss the crisp clean air of winter 

quite frankly,,,upper midwest should get a _pass_ on the heat


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 28, 2012)

SE Iowa, heat index of 110 today. Would much rather have 75 degrees. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orbital (Jun 28, 2012)

not funny for June 


edit,, my heat index map melted
​


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 28, 2012)

Same story here. And I'm a cool weather person. 60 day/50 night is perfect for me. Can't stand extreme heat here because it's so humid.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 30, 2012)

Baltimore had the hottest day evar :laughing:


----------



## biglights (Jun 30, 2012)

Aaron1100us said:


> SE Iowa, heat index of 110 today. Would much rather have 75 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2




Yeah this week has been hot, Just a little northeast of you!!


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 30, 2012)

100 F and 80% humidity in Enterprise, AL at the moment.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 1, 2012)

In my patio here in New Orleans it's 95F and 67% RH. As hot as it is we're getting a tiny bit of a break today as it is blessedly overcast.

1 1/2 hours later -- OH BOY! It just started to rain.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 1, 2012)

It's 66 and overcast here in Tacoma. I'm praying for relief for you guys back East. Lord, may it come soon. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, the 90s were only supposed to last 2 days, but it broke 90 several days this past week and weekend and in looks like highs of 90-95 most of this week. Plus we had less than an inch of rain in June; it's so dry. It's really bizzare. I feel like I moved from Wisconsin to Utah or something.


----------



## nbp (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't remember the last time we had a 5 day heat advisory. 





> Washington
> Heat Advisory in effect until 10PM CDT FRI
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZPops (Jul 3, 2012)

Well we finally got a cool front come through last night! It got down to around 86/87 at 2AM!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, I actually walked outside last night and didn't get drenched! I hope the air stays cool, because last I checked, forecast still said 105-110 all week.


----------



## orbital (Jul 5, 2012)

nbp said:


> Can't remember the last time we had a 5 day heat advisory.



+

In Sheboygan Co. current Heat Index as I type, say between 104~107 (from a couple sources)


*repugnant hot* for Wisconsin


----------

